# Video and audio not working



## momobsd (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, I am new in the *BSD world (even if I had used Debian for several years), so I say hello to everyone.

I have installed FreeBSD 11.0 on my laptop, but I cannot play neither audio nor video (local files or streaming): VLC just give me "oss audio output error", cmus does not work as well, even youtube videos does not start.

I think I just miss something stupid, but don't know what.

(sorry for my bad English, I am Italian)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

Follow this: Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card (In Italian: 7.2. Configurazione della Scheda Audio although I'm not sure how up to date it is).


----------



## momobsd (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for the answer,
now I can play video without audio and VLC give me no error, but just if i do `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0`, else the situation is the same of the previous message.

`# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0282) (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0282) (Analog)> (play/rec)
No devices installed from userspace.`

If I run `# dmesg | grep pcm` I have those messages for pcm1 and pcm2:
`pcm1: chn_write(): pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm2: chn_write(): pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead`

I think it is just a missing driver, isn't it?


----------



## dch (Mar 7, 2017)

It might be that you get better results with the new & not-yet-committed to an official release drm-next drivers. I'm using these since a few months on a laptop very successfully. They handle broadwell HDMI much better. The easiest way to test this is to install TrueOS and see how it goes - they have already bundled the drivers in.


----------



## momobsd (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you, I'll try next week and see how it goes.


----------



## momobsd (Mar 27, 2017)

I find out what the problem was: after a lot of googling I followed this guide and now all works great.


----------

